# What's the "look"



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone. In another thread I read something that said that If you're looking to buy a maltese you need to know what particular "look" you're looking for. I'm not as knowleageable as the rest of you. heck, I'm not even close. Can anyone please explain? 

I have a maltepoo, Bianca. We were blessed with her when my sister purchased Bianca's brother and she was the last one left in the litter, all sad eyed. Since my kids were there when the male maltepoo was picked up, they bombarded my husband and I with the please! please! please! To make a long story short, I returned home from work the next day to find that Bianca had joined our family. I've always been a die hard "no pets in the house" kinda person, but Bianca has melted all of that away. Her and her brother have playdates once a week and she's become my little baby. I'm so grateful that hubby just went and got her.

Someday I may add one more to the family, so I'm just wondering. What's the "look"?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

reputable breeders usually have certain looks their maltese are known for.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Some breeders will have many dogs with the same look. For example, some people prefer their dog with a longer nose and some like the shorter baby doll type face. After being on this forum for a while and seeing all the pictures, sometimes you can recognize the "look" that a particular breeder is known for. Some breeders breed for the smaller pups and some like the bigger pups - as long as they're all within the maltese standard, I guess it's all a matter of what you find appealing.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes you will see a different look in different breeding programs.
It shouldn't vary a lot. Of course, no two look exactly alike anyway.
Some people love a shorter muzzle (I'm one of them) while others prefer
a longer muzzle. All of Maltese lovers like a good strong straight coat
although that isn't always there either. The most important thing is that
the dog is well bred, if you are purchasing one, as that gives you greater
assurance the dog will lead a long healthy life with proper care. You will 
find these type of Maltese in most good exhibitor/breeding programs. 
You may pay more but chances are good you won't be paying high vet 
bills later. Talk to several exhibitors who have many champions. 
They can also direct you to other breeders. Don't be intimidated by distance. 
Email is an easy way to break the ice and get to know someone as well 
as get information.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

The first Maltese I bought was from a "breeder." I knew nothing about looking for recommended Maltese breeders on the AMA list. This breeder obviously was just a breeder who could mate two dogs and sell them. Oh, my dog was AKC, but that means nothing if there isn't quality behind the registration. I'm glad you are asking about the look. The others have given you information on that, as I didn't even ask that question. I just felll in love with the little white fluff ball. I've learned so much since my first mistake. You can look at dogs on this forum, when you see one you like, PM the person and ask about the dog and his/her breeder. Please just make sure you see if the breeder is a high quality recommended breeder so that you aren't caught up like I was with my sickly dog who died at the age of six. I paid a lot more in vet bills for him in 3 years than I spent buying Coco from a top breeder. Coco's costs have been her shots and regular check ups. The price you pay for a dog on the front end says nothing about the quality of dog you are getting, however. There are bad breeders who charge very large prices just because they can. Heck, pet stores sell a Maltese for loads of money, and those are from puppymills, no matter what they say. No reputable breeder is going to allow his or her dogs to go to a pet store for sale. 

Go to the websites of the recommended breeders and look at the pictures of their Championship adult dogs and decide which look you like. That's a good start. For instance, Coco's sire is a rather well-known dog, and I could see the look into which she might mature. One could only hope! :wub: My point is that there are many people selling puppies which look adorable as those baby fluff balls, but you have no idea of the background and how they will look or what size they will be when grown. 

When I started looking for Coco, I went to the AMA list and called the approved breeders. If they didn't have a dog, I found that they would recommend another breeder who was also good, even though maybe not on the list of breeders on AMA. I fell in love with the shorter muzzle like Coco's, but having a healthy dog was more important than her looks at the time of purchase. It's just lucky that, to me, she is the perfect look. :biggrin: 

Good luck in your search, if you should decide to get another dog. Please just do a lot of research and ask many questions before you decide.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

You only have to take one look at Ollie and THE LOOK will all make sense after that! LOL!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> You only have to take one look at Ollie and THE LOOK will all make sense after that! LOL![/B]


oh pam, that is NOT true, i LOVE ollie's look. he's darling! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm a fan of shorter muzzles myself. It's amazing how different these babies can vary!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure what "look" Jax has. I think it's the longer muzzle, but it's my favorite :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My favorite type has thick hair , compact body , great pigment and a halo . I like the entire look of a dog - I don't prefer short or long noses . Princess Charlotte has a short nose and Arabella has a medium length nose - the baby face and the aristocrat . I think face types go in and out of fashion  Sarah


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i think i favor the short nose, however i noticed its harder to keep clean. or maybe it's just daeroni.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I also like the shorter muzzle, wide set eyes, and halo (black pigment around the eyes). I don't mind a slight wave to the coat, as long as I can blow dry it straight. We don't flat iron in our house, and we don't show either so it doesn't matter!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

There isn't just one look, there are many things that change the whole "look" of an individual. Ear set and tail set, length of body compared to height, perfect black points, as well as what has already been mentioned. Most pet owners always mention the muzzle length and eye width. The more Malts you look at in pictures and in real life the better you will develop you own feelings for certain "looks". It is a fun and ever changing experience. I've changed my favorite things about a Maltese many times in the last 16 yrs. of having them. It wasn't long ago I thought I wanted an eight lb. Malt, now Shoni is finally 5 lbs. (at 8 mo.) and I think that is the perfect size. :biggrin:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you all so much. I can see the difference in the pictures posted here of the dogs that are a little older...but the babies...they're all cutiepies! :biggrin:


----------

